# Model number from engine number



## Oilman (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello, I had a John Deere 1028 gifted to me and from the research I've done it's from the late 80's possibly '86. Oddly enough though there is no ID tag on the machine anywhere. Was just wondering if there is any way to find out the model number of the snowblower by way of looking up the engine number.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The engine could have been used on many different Deere products that they could tell from.
You can find the year/build date from the engine number in most cases, and as long as its the original engine, it will give you an idea what the year your machine was produced, give or take a year.
The John Deere dealership could tell you a lot of different models the engine was used on in that year and help get you closer to what it is. Then they can get you a lot closer to the model number, you need the model number to get the proper parts for it, not just the 1028 model, but it sounds like a 10hp 28 inch wide. Talk to a good J.D. dealership, they should be able to get you the info you need.


----------



## Oilman (Nov 24, 2020)

Hey thanks for the reply, I called my local JD dealer earlier today and just said it was an older 1028 from the late 80's and the guy gave me belt dimensions for it. I'm sure i can call and get more info too, I was just wondering because it would be nice to look up parts online and get the right part number, IF you can still get parts for those oldies.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Deere has their own website that you can look up all of their equipment and parts for to get part numbers, then with the numbers you can look up the parts through them or other sources.
John Deere never made their own snowblowers, they were made by other manufacturers and painted green/re-badged with the Deere name on them and made a little different than the original manufacture models so you had to get the parts from Deere for them.
Ariens and Murray were 2 of the big makers of their snowblowers, but you have to get the parts made for the John Deere models because they are somewhat different than an original Ariens or Murray part. They did that so you had to get the parts from a Deere parts supplier.
Some of the parts may still be available, but not all. You want to go to a good John Deere "5 Star" dealership, they usually have the best luck with the older parts.


----------

